# Fred A Stewart Orchids



## paphreek (Aug 8, 2009)

Does anyone know who now owns the collection of awarded Paphs that were owned, hybridized and grown by Fred Stewart?


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 8, 2009)

Ross,
Steve McNery(sp?) bought Stewarts yrs ago and moved the operation to Alabama. A friend of mine,Terry Kelly keeps in touch with Steve. I'll try to contact Terry and ask the question. I'm pretty sure Steve doesn't have the plants, he was not a slipper man.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Rick. Perhaps the current owners know who might own the Paphs, now.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 9, 2009)

That's what I hope to find out.....with any luck


----------



## Roth (Aug 10, 2009)

If I remember correctly, that company collapsed, and most of the plants have been sold in batches to local florists in Lousiana...


----------



## Rod (Nov 1, 2009)

Actually Steve and his wife moved the operation to Natchez Mississippi, not Alabama. And indeed they were forced into foreclosure or something similar. Unfortunately, several of us had a few hundred or thousand seedlings there that they were growing for us when that happened. When I was last there (about a year before the bank took posession of the property, I didn't see a single Paph anywhere. My guess is that Steve would know where the majority of the Paphs went when they were liquidated in California, long before the Catts were relocated to Miss. Ross - I will fill you in on more details when I see you in a few days. Rod


----------



## paphreek (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks, Rod. I'm sending you a private message.


----------



## etex (Nov 14, 2009)

Interesting thread. Went to Dallas last weekend and bought a paph at Gunters Greenhouse that has a Stewart Orchid tag on it. Pencilled under Stewarts is 2/93. It's like a collectors item. When did they go out of business?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2009)

There are 1000's of Stewart plants around. '93 is not that old, remember some orchids reproduce vegetatively and can last 100's of years.


----------

